# Welchen Antivirus für Linux



## Hannibal (26. April 2004)

Ich habe Suse 9 und brauche einen AntiVirus. Welchen gibt es da, welcher gut und einfach zu bedienen ist?


----------



## Tim C. (26. April 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?q=suse+antivirus&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Hannibal (26. April 2004)

oha vielen Dank, dass hätte ich selbst nicht geschafft  

Ich habe hier gefragt, weil ich dachte, dass hier Erfahrungswerte in die Posts miteinfliessen. Aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

@ Hannibal
hi,
ist Montag und da sollte man ,,,,,,,, ;-)  bleiben. 
hier ist AntiVir, ist für privat kostenlos, benutze es auch und finde es ok.
Bei SuSe 8.1 war es dabei, schau doch mal in dem Paketverzeichnis
nach ist vielleicht dabei denn es wird nicht automatisch installiert.
Schönen Tag noch. ;-)


----------



## JohannesR (26. April 2004)

Die Frage ist, was du mit dem AntiVirusProgramm willst. Für Linux selber gibt es kaum Viren, da bist du mit chkrootkit besser beraten. Wenn du allerdings deinen Rechner als Mailgateway einsetzen willst kann ich dir AMaViS ans Herz legen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. April 2004)

Ich hab grad das hier gefunden:
http://www.computer-networking.de/~link/security/av-linux_e.txt
Solltest du dir durchlesen wenn du wirklich was über Anti-Viren Programme unter Linux
wissen willst.

Thorsten


----------



## Hannibal (26. April 2004)

Aha also der hauptgrund ist dass ich mein Schulnotebook von der Firma mit in die Arbeit nehme und dort im Netzwerk bin, da hat es nur Win Server und ich bin der einzige mit Linux aber der Security Chef hat mir gesagt ich soll einen Viren Scann drauf machen, sonst sei ich ein Risiko für die Win PCs also ist es so ne art Schutz für die andern


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

@ Hannibal
schicke deien *Security Chef* mal auf einen Lehrgang
was Sicherheit anbelangt, offensichtlich hat er nicht nur von Linux keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hannibal (26. April 2004)

naja ich möchte einfach keinen Ärger als Azubi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. April 2004)

Da *musst* du aber aus Prinzip widersprechen weil das doch blödsinnig ist.


----------



## Sway (26. April 2004)

Genau, riskiere deine Ausbildung. Es gibt ja genug andere Lehrstellen die du besetzen kannst


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Wenn du allerdings deinen Rechner als Mailgateway einsetzen willst kann ich dir AMaViS ans Herz legen. *



amavis ist kein virenscanner


----------



## Hannibal (27. April 2004)

Ich habe im Yast "km_antivir" gefunden, doch das gaze ist etwas komisch 

Also die install nachdem draufpacken mit make usw. die geht leider nicht.

Naja ist immer schwer für einen  was mann machen will wenn dauernd dinge wie "too few arguments" usw. kommen


----------



## JohannesR (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *amavis ist kein virenscanner *


Doch, ist es.

```
A
Mail
Virus
Scanner
```


----------



## Hannibal (27. April 2004)

Naja AntVir hab ich auch auf Windows drauf, da überzeugt es mich total, nur auf Suse bring ichs halt nicht zum laufen


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hannibal _
> Naja AntVir hab ich auch auf Windows drauf, da überzeugt es mich total, nur auf Suse bring ichs halt nicht zum laufen


@ Hannibal 
der mit Elefanten Viren jagt  
Kleiner Scherz,
km_antivir lass mal stecken, lade dir hier Antivir für Linux runter das man von der Konsole aus starten muß,
und es gibt kein Icon auf dem Desktop was deinen *Security Chef* ins schleudern bringen wird.
Mal ihm doch ein Bildchen


----------



## Hannibal (27. April 2004)

aha also gibts kein rpm für das install? dann mach ichs halt mit dem tar.gz hab ich auch schonmal geschafft


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Doch, ist es.
> *
> 
> ...



Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt. Es ist kein:

Anti
viren
Programm


Worum es ja wohl geht =)


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

Da war ich mir nicht sicher, zum derzeitigen Stand des Threads war es unklar, ob es einen Antiviren-Programm wollte oder einen Mail-Virenscanner. Wie gesagt: "Wenn du allerdings deinen Rechner als Mailgateway einsetzen willst..."


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. April 2004)

@Johannes: Oh mann ... ich hab gerade Deinen Blog gelesen, ich bin auch so ein Spanner, das hab ich gerade gemerkt. Der Link hat so gelockt .... Du Dämon, führtest mich in Versuchung! *heul*
Aber ich gehöre zu der Hälfte der Nation die Vanilla Coke lieben *g*


----------



## gothic ghost (28. April 2004)

*Road movie ? oder was ?*

hi,
@ Johannes, Neurodeamon
Wie heißt der Streifen ?
*Böser Bulle jagt Unbestechlichen* 
Fortsetzung folgt ;-)


----------

